# New build, The machine



## immortalx (Jul 6, 2014)

I got the blackmachine virus too, so i started a similar themed guitar.

Top to bottom: Wenge block for the headstock, wenge/padauk neck laminates, padauk fretboard blank, bubinga top, spalted limba body blank






Body and neck out of the clamps. Trimmed and squared.






Sketching the outline on the back.





Preparing the scarf joint.





A test fit before gluing with the help of some rivets.





Gluing the scarf joint.





That was enough for 2 afternoons of work! I'm waiting for parts to arrive and still have to make some decisions:
Bound or unbound?
Tiny blackmachine cavity cover or a more spacious one for future mods?
Barrel jack on it's own cavity?
Inlayed or not?


----------



## pondman (Jul 6, 2014)

Oh lord this looks like a hot one !


----------



## JuliusJahn (Jul 6, 2014)

Very nice! It's cool to see that someone else is using the same scarf joint jig as me.


----------



## immortalx (Jul 7, 2014)

Didn't have much time today, so just a couple of things.

Cleaned up the joint a bit on the planer.





Glued the top halves together and sanded to check the joint. It's not that red in reality, more like a pinkish-puple-something. I had a few tops laying around but I chose this, which is a bit plain looking, to go with the "keep it simple" theme.


----------



## AwDeOh (Jul 7, 2014)

Wenge and Padauk.. f*ck me that looks fantastic.


----------



## Turk (Jul 7, 2014)

Dis gon be gud


----------



## Neilzord (Jul 8, 2014)

OOooosshhh 

What an awesome Mix of wood!


----------



## Walterson (Jul 8, 2014)

Looks great so far!


----------



## immortalx (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 8, 2014)

I always loved a wenge/padouk neck. That one is crazy!


----------



## Renkenstein (Jul 8, 2014)

Awesome timber combo!


----------



## Erick Kroenen (Jul 8, 2014)

nice wood Sir, also first time i see a body made of spalted limba keep it up


----------



## callankirk (Jul 9, 2014)

Hot damn, I know what my next neck laminate combo is gonna be!!!


----------



## frahmans (Jul 10, 2014)

The limba looks very unique. Yeah, it is my first time seeing a spalted limba like that.


----------



## immortalx (Jul 13, 2014)

Cheers guys!

Worked a bit on the template. I made a removable piece to help me route the recess and opened another cavity to house the barrel jack.





Body cut and routed





Top roughly cut and a piece for the head-plate. I didn't have a scale handy but i held the top and body in each hand and it appears that the top is actually heavier!
I'm afraid that if i fart too hard, that piece of limba will instantly turn into dust 





Before gluing the top i drilled and countersunk for 2 screws, to make sure it won't move.





Masked the sides and clamped





Trimmed the top flush with the body










I prepared the fretboard blank and cut the slots with my homemade fret slotting machine (fancy name for an upside-down circular saw  )





Fretboard cut to length





Sketched the centerline and taper and cut with some clearance from the line on the bandsaw





Using an aluminium extrusion as a guide, I trimmed it to it's final width with the router.






I then made a quick mockup (sorry forgot to take photo) with the body, neck blank and fretboard and it seems that the front would be very monotonous with the similarly colored woods.
I'm thinking of binding the whole thing black to add some definition. Would love to hear some opinions on this.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice so far. Much nicer than my blackmachine inspired build... though it was my first ever build. 

Also, thank you for cutting the scarf joint on the neck like you did, with the router and angled pieces on the sides and such... that makes me happy to see someone else doing it like that, I swear by that method. One of my favorite steps in a neck build.


----------



## immortalx (Jul 13, 2014)

Thanks man! I've tried other scarf joint methods with various jigs and stuff, but i find this one to have very good accuracy on the joint and so i stick with that


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 13, 2014)

As was already said the neck lams look brilliant together... subbed for the show man


----------



## david_pri (Jul 13, 2014)

Wow


----------



## swollenpickle (Jul 13, 2014)

Well show us the mock-up and we can help with binding opinions! lol Looks really good tho geeze~


----------



## immortalx (Jul 13, 2014)

swollenpickle said:


> Well show us the mock-up and we can help with binding opinions! lol Looks really good tho geeze~



Sure, I'll take a photo when i get back to the workshop!


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jul 13, 2014)

Pretty great idea with the removable template part for the control cavity! Looks really good so far, man.


----------



## immortalx (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks man!

Now here's the mockup






Black binding, white binding, no binding???


----------



## pondman (Jul 14, 2014)

This thing is on fire ! Excellent craftsmanship.


----------



## Convictional (Jul 14, 2014)

Red pearloid binding on the body. Do itttttt


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 14, 2014)

Black would be a great contrast to the top. Red would be a nice choice too. Subscribed dude; thing looks great. I wish I had these skills; 7 string Blackmachine GAS is at an all time high, and even a copy would cost a fortune. Keep em coming!


----------



## immortalx (Jul 14, 2014)

Thanks again guys.

Haven't though about pearloid or red binding. Pearloid i can find locally but I can't recall seeing a European supplier carry red binding. Where do you get yours?

Forgot to say this will be a 6 string


----------



## eddiewarlock (Jul 14, 2014)

Ebay europe man. I get a lot of stuff from England.


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 15, 2014)

I'd say white binding.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 15, 2014)

I think black/white/black purfling would be killer with those timbers man...


----------



## Neilzord (Jul 15, 2014)

Looks amazing so far matey, That fretboard is like a sunset! Can't wait to see more


----------



## immortalx (Jul 27, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys and sorry for the lack of updates. I decided to go for plain old black binding so i had to wait for the thing to come in the mail.

So, i re-trimmed the fretboard to accommodate for the binding thickness, installed side dots and drilled for face dots.





Routed the cover recesses.





Routed the bevel on the back.





Glued the abalone dots and sanded the 20" radius.





Now, I've been following the hypemachine runs watching Perry do his magic. It never occurred to me that you could pre-cut and pre-bind the headplate before gluing.
The man is a genius. So I've made a smaller template to accommodate for the binding thickness and used it to route the matching headplate.





Like this:





Routed the binding channel on the body and mummified it. I thought it would look cool if left the body as it is, put a neck and call it a day. It would be like a heavy relic job done by a 3 year old 





Glued the headplate.





While it was curing i routed the forearm bevel. I will probably do a "fade out" on the upper part. I used too much glue on the binding and it's a bit of a mess, but I'll take care of that later.





Took the clamps out and roughly cut the headstock shape on the bandsaw. The fretboard is just there for reference (not glued).
Again I used too much glue on the headplate and it seeped through the guide holes for the tuners 





Still waiting for a truss rod to come in the mail so I can move on.


----------



## immortalx (Jul 27, 2014)

I just saw in an other thread that a fellow member used the same plans i use and those were made by sechnomatic. 
Sech, thanks a lot man! The only changes i did were a larger cavity and the spacing for the tuners (since I'm making a 6 string). Thanks again


----------



## isthathenry (Jul 27, 2014)

WOW! Please keep updating!


----------



## VSK Guitars (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks teh awesome so far man... did I mention I freaking love bubinga! Good call on binding the headplate first, so much easier!
Especially if there's massive tear out or any other problems, you can just start over with a new plate


----------



## immortalx (Jul 30, 2014)

Tiny update :

I routed the headstock using the headplate as a template (<--it rhymes  )
I also drilled the tuner holes and sanded the part of the headplate that the fretboard will sit on flat.





The trussrod has arrived and it needs a new home.





I then switched to a wider bit and routed the area under the nut. Truss rod installed.





Gluing the fretboard. I use 2 metal bars to clamp it on the neck.
Before I do that, i drill four 2mm holes (at the 1st and 16th frets I believe) and use rivets as pins to make sure it doesn't move during gluing.
Each bar has holes on their bottom faces (on the same locations) so i can put them over the pins.





I also managed to get a massive wenge splinter in my finger. Luckily, the fret puller was within reach and it was the right tool for the job 





That's it for today. I'm doing this on my work breaks and weekends, so it's gonna be a bit slow going.


----------



## jerm (Jul 30, 2014)

looks amazing, you should consider selling these!


----------



## canuck brian (Jul 30, 2014)

Some seriously clean and killer work there man. Can't wait to see the end!


----------



## immortalx (Jul 30, 2014)

jerm said:


> looks amazing, you should consider selling these!


Thanks man! I'm just a hobbyist so I just let them go on the local ads



canuck brian said:


> Some seriously clean and killer work there man. Can't wait to see the end!



It's a great honor hearing these words from you!


----------



## Necromagnon (Jul 30, 2014)

I join the two posters above. Congrats, looking great so far! 
And I still love wenge/padouk necks... My next -well, next after the next one  - bass will be same, inverted: padouk with wenge stripes.


----------



## immortalx (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks man! I love that wood combo, although the padauk stripes will loose their vivid colour and darken. I don't have any experience with UV clear coats so I'll go with just regular 2 pack clear.


----------



## callankirk (Jul 30, 2014)

Dude this is SO clean! I have a build coming up that will have a headstock plate on it and I want to bind it to match the body/neck...great idea! Incredible work, too!


----------



## immortalx (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks man! The binding on the headplate is Perry Ormsby's trick though, not mine!


----------



## noj (Jul 30, 2014)

Looks stunning man! Cant wait to see more!


----------



## pondman (Jul 30, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Renkenstein (Jul 30, 2014)

Mad skills, man. I love your fretboard clamping setup there. Looks like it would keep the pressure towards the outside edge of the joint, where it needs to be on a radius'd board. I'm gonna have to give that a shot.


----------



## VanDewart Guitars (Jul 31, 2014)

Looking great! Nice, clean work; cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## capoeiraesp (Jul 31, 2014)

Yet another example of a home job doing better work than a 'custom luthier'.


----------



## MikeK (Jul 31, 2014)

Great work man! And watch for those wenge splinters, they are no joke haha.


----------



## immortalx (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

I cut off the excess neck wood on the bandsaw.






And routed flush with the fretboard. In the previous update I forgot to mention that I thicknessed the headstock leaving some wood for a volute.





I routed the neck pocket and the neck pickup cavity. Doing the Ormsby test!





I then drilled for the bridge, routed the bridge pup cavity and deepened the neck pocket to the correct depth.





And drilled the holes for the string ferrules.





Hopefully I will install the frets tomorrow.


----------



## frahmans (Aug 1, 2014)

Your top looks smashing


----------



## sehnomatic (Aug 1, 2014)

I haven't even made progress on mine... Jealousy is now running so hot right now.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Aug 1, 2014)

Damn, those string thru holes came out really clean and straight! What did you use for them?


----------



## immortalx (Aug 1, 2014)

sehnomatic said:


> I haven't even made progress on mine... Jealousy is now running so hot right now.



Somehow I missed your build thread man, I just checked it out and it already looks awesome! Especially that curly ebony is crazy!



BlackMastodon said:


> Damn, those string thru holes came out really clean and straight! What did you use for them?



Thanks man, I used "the trick with the pin underneath" like in this video :


----------



## VSK Guitars (Aug 1, 2014)

Looking really great man... very clean work!


----------



## immortalx (Aug 4, 2014)

So my kids got back from their holidays and I didn't have much time to spent on the guitar. Kids>guitars 

Drilled the holes on the body for the neck screws.





Tapped the neck, wicked some CA glue to harden the threads and installed the threaded inserts.





Fastened some allen bolts.





Drilled the holes for the pickup wires and bridge ground.





And one more for the barrel jack.





Hammered the fret ends.





And pressed them in. I then trimmed their ends and beveled them. I tried to be careful with the CA glue on the fret ends, but I always manage to make a mess that I have to clean up 





Mummified the fretboard and marked the frets for leveling.





I hope to get them re-crowned and polished tomorrow!


----------



## VSK Guitars (Aug 4, 2014)

Looking good man... I like the black binding choice, it really works great with fretboard color


----------



## noj (Aug 4, 2014)

This is looking more and more awesome man! I got my new b7 on friday, il need to get a thread up on here soon!


----------



## slapnutz (Aug 5, 2014)

Wow great work man, looks so tight.

Just a question about the frets, I noticed you have binding and was wondering what is your method of undercutting/nipping the fret ends?

Do you use a fret tang nipper or simply use a cutter to undercut each fret and then file it smooth?


----------



## immortalx (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks again guys!


slapnutz said:


> Wow great work man, looks so tight.
> 
> Just a question about the frets, I noticed you have binding and was wondering what is your method of undercutting/nipping the fret ends?
> 
> Do you use a fret tang nipper or simply use a cutter to undercut each fret and then file it smooth?


I don't have a tang nipper, so I just clamp my Dremel to the workbench and grind most of the material. I then use a small file and take the rest of it down.
If you try this be sure to wear gloves because fretwire gets pretty hot!


----------



## Necromagnon (Aug 5, 2014)

immortalx said:


> If you try this be sure to wear gloves because fretwire gets pretty hot!


+1
I do it all by hand: cut it with a standard tang and then smooth it with a small file. Even like this, it heats a lot (got a few small burns).


----------



## jerm (Aug 5, 2014)

mother of god this is amazing. had to post again haha


----------



## Steinmetzify (Aug 6, 2014)

Hyped to see this done. I can't believe you just throw these on your local CL or whatever. This is amazing work, man! I'd freak out if I saw something like this on my local ads.


----------



## Aris_T (Aug 6, 2014)

Looking great!


----------



## immortalx (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks again guys!
So I got those frets recrowned and polished






And then it took me 30 mins to remove that masking tape... The blue stuff works way better but i tend to forget to use that one 





And then it was time for my favorite part. Shaped the profile at the 1st fret





at the heel





and connected the dots










The initial plan for the cavity covers was to make them out of wood from the top. But then I thought it would be cool to make a proper metal cover for the jack cavity to keep with the BM theme.
So I've ordered an aluminium plate which arrived today, rerouted the recess and installed





Now she needs tons of sanding, scraping the binding to remove scratches and some minor things here and there, before i put some clear on it.


----------



## VSK Guitars (Aug 8, 2014)

That neck is beautiful man! Nice battery cover too, looks like a top notch build all around


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Aug 8, 2014)

This is really turning out to be an amazing project!

Im not really sure how I feel about the alu backplate, with 'the machine' being in the Blackmachine logo font. I know, it's evident you're building a sort of copy, but there's a fine line between a tribute and a rip. Using that font is just a bit too much to my taste. Im very nitpicky though!


----------



## pwattyyy (Aug 8, 2014)

What do you use to profile the neck, have you got some sort of routing jig? Also whats your plan for finishing the wenge neck? Looks awesome by the way!


----------



## Neilzord (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh Man, That neck is perfection visually - Front & Back!!!!. The body looks fantastic and your own little plate is a nice touch in keeping with the "machine" theme! 

can't wait to see more of this, Seriously awesome looking guitar with those wood choices & Black Binding!


----------



## immortalx (Aug 8, 2014)

Swirltop said:


> That neck is beautiful man! Nice battery cover too, looks like a top notch build all around


Thanks man! I won't be putting a battery in there, it's just a cover for the jack!



ZeroS1gnol said:


> This is really turning out to be an amazing project!
> 
> Im not really sure how I feel about the alu backplate, with 'the machine' being in the Blackmachine logo font. I know, it's evident you're building a sort of copy, but there's a fine line between a tribute and a rip. Using that font is just a bit too much to my taste. Im very nitpicky though!



Thanks for the kind words! I can feel what you mean that it's evident, but I'm not building an exact replica (I didn't even used the right template) and don't have any interest to! As I stated earlier, I intended to put just a wooden cover and mid-build I got some feedback from friends suggesting a metal cover and thought it'd be cool. To me it's the same as guys using a Les Paul template to build... a Les Paul, together with all the other design elements, like the trapezoid inlays, a figured carved top and vintage correct cavities 



pwattyyy said:


> What do you use to profile the neck, have you got some sort of routing jig? Also whats your plan for finishing the wenge neck? Looks awesome by the way!


Thanks man! I used a spokeshave, a plane, rasps and sanding. I will be finishing it with 2K poly, but i'm not sure if i leave the neck with gloss or satin.



Neilzord said:


> Oh Man, That neck is perfection visually - Front & Back!!!!. The body looks fantastic and your own little plate is a nice touch in keeping with the "machine" theme!
> 
> can't wait to see more of this, Seriously awesome looking guitar with those wood choices & Black Binding!


Thanks man!


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Aug 8, 2014)

immortalx said:


> Thanks for the kind words! I can feel what you mean that it's evident, but I'm not building an exact replica (I didn't even used the right template) and don't have any interest to! As I stated earlier, I intended to put just a wooden cover and mid-build I got some feedback from friends suggesting a metal cover and thought it'd be cool. To me it's the same as guys using a Les Paul template to build... a Les Paul, together with all the other design elements, like the trapezoid inlays, a figured carved top and vintage correct cavities



I see what you mean and I have zero problems with people taking cues from other designs. It's just that the font gives brand recognition. This kind of gives me a parallel sensation to seeing a Chinese knockoff product with a different name than the original, but using same logo font. It 'cheapens' your guitar. I'd keep a bit more personal if I were you.

Why am I even arguing? Bloody awesome guitar


----------



## immortalx (Aug 8, 2014)

Hehe, I understand man  In fact I'm more with your side and usually don't like copies, but I did that as a one off and wouldn't like to do it again


----------



## noj (Aug 9, 2014)

That neck is gorgeous buddy! Excellent work!


----------



## blakeman8192 (Aug 17, 2014)

Unbelievable! I wish I knew how to build guitars!  

Very excited to see more.


----------



## immortalx (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks! You can definitely build your own guitar, it's not as hard as it seems. Just a bit of patience and a small investment in tools. I'm sure everyone here including me will be happy to help!

Actually, remember the other thread we were talking about stripping your guitar's finish? Well, I'm currently finishing this guitar and it takes more time than to build the damned thing! I can't seem to nail down that process as much as i wished!


----------



## blakeman8192 (Aug 17, 2014)

immortalx said:


> Thanks! You can definitely build your own guitar, it's not as hard as it seems. Just a bit of patience and a small investment in tools. I'm sure everyone here including me will be happy to help!
> 
> Actually, remember the other thread we were talking about stripping your guitar's finish? Well, I'm currently finishing this guitar and it takes more time than to build the damned thing! I can't seem to nail down that process as much as i wished!



Thanks man. I'm new here but I really appreciate the friendliness of most everyone around here. It's rather odd to see that on online forums...

If you have the time, do you think you could PM me some resources to help me get started on learning the process of electric guitar building? I am an entrepreneur (I currently run an LLC and an S corporation, both software related) and dream of building guitars for myself until one day getting good enough to start custom building them for people.


----------



## immortalx (Aug 17, 2014)

The best resource to get you started is actually this very forum. Before delving into "How to" guides, you should get a general feel of what is involved in guitar building, by browsing the build diaries of the guys here. Don't worry if you don't understand each and every process, things will start to clear up eventually.
Then it's time to ask specific questions or browse the forum for answers. There's really everything in there. Sorry if this sounds too generic, there's just too many steps involved and a myriad of ways to do each one, that it's impossible to be listed in a single post!
I'd be glad to answer any questions you have, feel free to PM anytime!


----------



## ChrispyFinch (Aug 29, 2014)

Hope all is going well with the build. Anxious to see updates.
Moving forward with planning my first build, ie making some templates. Im really taking notes on your work.


----------



## Renkenstein (Aug 29, 2014)

blakeman8192 said:


> Thanks man. I'm new here but I really appreciate the friendliness of most everyone around here. It's rather odd to see that on online forums...
> 
> If you have the time, do you think you could PM me some resources to help me get started on learning the process of electric guitar building? I am an entrepreneur (I currently run an LLC and an S corporation, both software related) and dream of building guitars for myself until one day getting good enough to start custom building them for people.




I'm willing to help as well. I'm only a year in to my building endeavors, but I've kept good documentation going in an imgur album(in my sig) on my current build. I started with a drill and a hammer. Few trips to the flea market, a couple retail tool purchases, and a lot of mistakes(and butchered wood) later, I've just completed construction of my first.

I highly encourage you to try. Changed my life, man. I gave up performing and playing in bands, and this was the perfect replacement creative outlet.

This build is really something special, immortal.


----------



## immortalx (Aug 29, 2014)

ChrispyFinch said:


> Hope all is going well with the build. Anxious to see updates.
> Moving forward with planning my first build, ie making some templates. Im really taking notes on your work.



Thanks man, that's an honor for me, I'd be glad if i can be of any help! Today I finished assembling it and all that's left is wiring.
Spraying/sanding/buffing took more time than building the damn thing 
This is what it looked like a couple of days ago, still wet from the gun






Renkenstein said:


> This build is really something special, immortal.


Thanks man


----------



## JEguitars (Aug 29, 2014)

blakeman8192 said:


> Thanks man. I'm new here but I really appreciate the friendliness of most everyone around here. It's rather odd to see that on online forums...
> 
> If you have the time, do you think you could PM me some resources to help me get started on learning the process of electric guitar building? I am an entrepreneur (I currently run an LLC and an S corporation, both software related) and dream of building guitars for myself until one day getting good enough to start custom building them for people.



I've been doing a how to build a guitar series on youtube, crap production value, but lots of good info so far.


----------



## immortalx (Aug 31, 2014)

Well i just finished this one.
The local forest is a short 5 min walk from home, so I took her out for some glamour shots into the woods 













































































My little girl was carrying the camera for me, so she deserved her own shot 





The guitar is far from flawless of course, but it plays nice. Can't wait to get back to the workshop for a new adventure!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 31, 2014)

Bravo!


----------



## DIM3S0UL (Aug 31, 2014)

Holy Shit, thats so good even Doug would be proud of it.


----------



## pwattyyy (Aug 31, 2014)

That looks awesome man!
Care to describe the finishing process a little? Cause that finish looks incredible.


----------



## immortalx (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks guys!


pwattyyy said:


> That looks awesome man!
> Care to describe the finishing process a little? Cause that finish looks incredible.



I'm using a local brand 2K polyurethane, both their sealer and clear coat.
They recommend to sand the raw wood with no more than P180 sandpaper for adhesion, but that's a bit too aggressive and has been giving me problems because i can't see some small scratches in the wood until i spray the first sealer coat.
So theoretically, i should spray no more than 2 sealer coats and 2 clear coats, but because my spraying technique sucks, I had to spray double those coats and sand heavily in between to take down most of the orange peel. For the clear coats the in between sanding was done with 320 grit.
I left the last coat cure for a full day and then begun wet sanding. I started with 800 up to 1500 and then 3M rubbing compound and finally 3M Finish It. I took the gloss out of the back of the neck with 0000 steel wool.

It didn't went without problems though: My small compressor started licking oil into the airline and i had thousands of pin holes in every coat that forced me to sand most of the material I sprayed every previous day


----------



## DredFul (Aug 31, 2014)

Sexiest neck ever!


----------



## Dust_to_Dust (Aug 31, 2014)

That is bloody beautiful!!


----------



## Zugster (Aug 31, 2014)

That might just be the most beautiful build I've ever seen.


----------



## Necromagnon (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't dig the blackmachine style (too much of this), but the guitars is looking pretty sexy, specially the neck... Congrats!


----------



## Neilzord (Sep 1, 2014)

Awesome looking guitar, and nice pics to match! Great build and Came out really well! It's very different to see one of these guitars in full gloss too!


----------



## immortalx (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks again guys for the kind words!
Yeah, I'm not the biggest fan of it myself, but I can't deny that it is a beautiful design. I was just curious to try and build one.
It's pretty much the headstock, the back plate and the front bevel that makes a BM somewhat different from other superstrats.
Unless there's some secret recipe that I'm not aware of


----------



## noj (Sep 1, 2014)

its absolutely gorgeous buddy, i love everything about it! The neck, woah! The whole thing turned out amazing. One more string and i'd be offering you my bank account haha! Well done!


----------



## Renkenstein (Sep 1, 2014)

immortalx said:


> The guitar is far from flawless of course



It looks flawless from here, brother! What's the finish?


----------



## Berti_smb (Sep 2, 2014)

What a stellar machine! I had a picture in my head for a 6 string blackmachine with bubinga top, rosewood neck, ebony board...but didnt know what would be the body, as i wanted something yellowish/white to be contrast to red bubinga top, and now you got me! f*** korina! yes!


----------



## immortalx (Sep 3, 2014)

Renkenstein said:


> It looks flawless from here, brother! What's the finish?



Thanks man! The finish is 2k polyurethane.


Berti_smb said:


> What a stellar machine! I had a picture in my head for a 6 string blackmachine with bubinga top, rosewood neck, ebony board...but didnt know what would be the body, as i wanted something yellowish/white to be contrast to red bubinga top, and now you got me! f*** korina! yes!



Thanks man! Yeah korina or swamp ash would be my choice too. I was lucky because this piece is very lightweight too!


----------



## Renkenstein (Sep 4, 2014)

Derp...I just noticed you explained it in detail above.


----------

